# Stoeger Cougar 8040



## mwhite7055

Hey I just bought a Stoeger Cougar 8040 and was wondering if anyone else has one. Does this gun have a chamber loaded indicator on it? I thought it did but I can't seem to find it or it isn't working right. Thanks for any help.


----------



## twodogs

Let us know what you think about it after you fire it. It is one of the guns that I am considering. I almost bought it when it was made as a Beretta a few years back.


----------



## mwhite7055

twodogs said:


> Let us know what you think about it after you fire it. It is one of the guns that I am considering. I almost bought it when it was made as a Beretta a few years back.


I love the way it shoots. I put about 100 rounds(50 range reloads)out of the box and didn't have a single problem. It feels great in my hand and feels like a well made gun. Recoil is less noticeable than a Bersa 380 I have. For $399 it seems like a great .40.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I have a Stoeger Cougar 9mm that my girlfriend picked out. She has put 1400 flawless rounds through it and she loves it. It's been a long time since she's let me get near it, but I don't think it has a loaded chamber indicator. I think some of the original Beretta models had them (maybe the "F" model?), but I don't think the Stoegers have them. She loves the gun, therefore I love it.

-Jeff-


----------



## mwhite7055

*Stoger 8040*

Thanks for the info on the Stoeger. I'm beginning to think that it dosen't have a chamber loaded indicator. I knew the Beretta Cougar had one. The funny thing is the Stoeger looks like it has one...a little strip of metal right behind the ejection port...but I think it's just part of the slide. Anyway I love the gun..especially for the price. Thanks for the help


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*No loaded chamber indicator on mine.*

I have a Stoeger Cougar in .40 S&W and have no loaded chamber indicator. I can however see a sliver of brass when looking into the ejection port at the breech face. This doesn't count as an LCI though. Always assume the weapon is loaded and handle accordingly.


----------



## mwhite7055

Scratchshooter40 said:


> I have a Stoeger Cougar in .40 S&W and have no loaded chamber indicator. I can however see a sliver of brass when looking into the ejection port at the breech face. This doesn't count as an LCI though. Always assume the weapon is loaded and handle accordingly.


Thanks. That makes me feel better. It don't make me feel very smart but it makes me feel better. How do you like the Stoeger so far? Thanks again for confirming to no loaded chamber indicator for me.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*mwhite7055*

The Cougar is a super weapon. I'd probably carry as a principal weapon except that it is not department approved. My 96FS is. The way it handles recoil with the rotating barrel lockup is exceptional. It feeds everything I've put through it. Where my FNP40 DASA won't feed PMC Starfire JHP, the Cougar does without a hitch. You will find that several standard Beretta parts will fit the gun. I put an elite II extended mag release in mine and it works very well. For a holster you can use any belt slide made for the Beretta 92/96 family as the squared off dust cover protrudes out the bottom of the slide. Try Gunclip Depot for excellent spare mags as well, price is right and they work, well made.


----------



## bruce333

mwhite7055 said:


> The funny thing is the Stoeger looks like it has one...a little strip of metal right behind the ejection port...but I think it's just part of the slide.


That is the extractor that pulls the case out of the chamber when the slide moves.


----------



## Scratchshooter40

*Cougar Info.*

Here's the link to the PDF Format operating manual for the Beretta Cougar. It is identical to the Stoeger weapon made on the same machienry that was shipped from Beretta to Stoeger. http://products.berettausa.com/PDF/8000cougarseries.pdf. This may help you if you did not get a manual with the weapon. Enjoy a great handgun at an even better price. Shoot often and well.


----------



## unpecador

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Always assume the weapon is loaded and handle accordingly.


That is the most valuable piece of information of this thread in regards to the original post.


----------



## Justaname

I have a Stroeger .40F and love the weapon. It's my daily carry (in a Smart Carry holster). I don't know how many rounds I have put through it, but it has fed everything I have put in it. Reloads from the range, cheap Walmart stuff, Hydra Shocks.......all of fed without a problem. The recoil is so manageable that my wife does well with it and before the Cougar she would only use my Browning .22. I am sure there are better semi-autos, but I doubt it for the price. I paid $300 plus transfer last year.


----------



## rccola712

silly question, but what exactly is the rotating barrel lockup? what exactly does this cause the gun to do when fired? thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

rccola712 said:


> silly question, but what exactly is the rotating barrel lockup? what exactly does this cause the gun to do when fired? thanks!


When the gun is fired (or cycled by hand), the rearward motion of the slide causes the barrel to rotate in position. This supposedly causes less felt recoil and is supposed to be more accurate. I think the less felt recoil is probably more noticeable with the 40S&W model than it is with my 9mm model. It's a very cool design. I'll have to try to get a picture of the barrel (maybe tomorrow) and you will see exactly what I'm talking about. The slide and barrel are in constant contact and alignment. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo

_rccola712_, here is the picture I promised.

I circled in red where the guide rod assembly rides inside the "notch" cutout in the barrel. You can even see "rotating swirl marks" on the barrel circled in blue. I hope this helps. If you want any other pictures please let me know. :smt023



-Jeff-


----------



## cavie187

That's kinda cool. Wonder what the actual benefit factor is though. I know what it is supposed to do, just curious if anyone knows how well it works (in comparison).


----------



## plentyofpaws

Owned a Beretta Cougar .40. Seemed it was like smoke in a campfire for my wife. The brass always ejected straight back towards her face, Made her nervous. So I traded the gun for a Glock 23 which was her first love.

BTW, the Beretta Cougar did not have chamber loaded indicator.


----------

